# Texas Avenue Band



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey Guys and Gals,

Just wanted to let everyone know our band is opening up for Clay Walker on July 4th in Baytown, Texas for the forth of July celebration. We start at 4pm sharp. Here are some links.

http://texasavenueband.com/

http://www.baytown.org/home/showdocument?id=1765

http://www.baytown.org/home/showdocument?id=1851

http://www.texasfairsandfestivals.c...uly-baytown-texas-july-2015.html#.VXCIkE0o-70


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

A quick reminder, but the Texas Avenue Band will be opening up for Clay Walker in Baytown on July 4th at 4:30 PM. Free to public and there will be a lot of vendors and people. We do mostly classic rock. Come out and have a great time.


----------

